# Logging out while on a ride



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I am going to post this here because after notifying Uber they responded with a less than acceptable answer. 

While giving a ride, I logged out so I wouldn't get a another ping. About one minute later, I received a ping. I ignore the ping then double checked the app and it showed me still logged in. Once I dropped off the pax and ended her ride, the "Are you sure you want to logout" message appeared. 
This happened twice yesterday and seems to negate the whole point of logging out while still on a ride if the system is going to blatantly ignore your request to go offline. 
Has anyone experienced this or found a workaround?


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Uber replying with a less than acceptable answer is the norm. Are you referring to where you set the app to "Stop accepting new requests"? Fortunately, I have not had a new request come in when I have turned that feature on while on ride (I do it when its slow and I accept a pool request so i dont get a 2nd pool *or* if I am dropping off in an area I don't want to be in ). Honestly, first try and remove the app completely. If your on an Iphone, you need to do this from Iphone Settings, General, Storage and ICloud usage and then Storage/Manual Storage. I have counted 6 Driver App updates in the last 2 weeks to fix various things. My favorite was the last one that "fixed" the "Processing last trip" message always being there. I installed the update which was supposed to fix that and lo and behold, it was still there even after a reboot. The solution was to delete the app and all data in the above manor because there was a cache of data left from just deleting the app by "X"ing it.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes, the stop new request feature. It's being stopped by the are you sure you want to logout message. The message won't be displayed until the current ride ends.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I received a new update today that includes "upgraded" navigation and a "Stop accepting new requests" button. (I was using the slider button previously). It didn't receive a ping however I was still presented with the "are you sure you want to logout" as soon as I ended the ride.


----------



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

You can just kill (force quit) the app. And it's not "logging out", it's called going offline, like the giant indicator says.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Whatever the terminology. If I select to go offline I expect it to take me offline. Not forcefully keep me online until I end the ride and can answer their stupid question.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Thats weird, i dont get that popup, it just moves the slider to the other side and shows me offline. When I complete the trip it asks if I want to stay offline, but thats about it


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Yes, I've noticed the same nagging screen. Maybe, by using this 'feature' their computers won't stack another ping. I don't know, just trying to make sense of it all.


----------

